# software para  programar attiny26l   en lenguaje ladder



## ANTETUMORENA (Ene 1, 2011)

hola que tal, 
   estoy buscando un software para programar  un micro attiny26l en lenguaje de escalera (ladder)
alguien me puede ayudar, se lo agradeceria de antemano  saludos


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 3, 2011)

No me suena que haya nada (todavía). Para micros tan pequeños, lo habitual es C o ensamblador.


----------



## krit (Ene 3, 2011)

Esta pagina quiza sea lo que buscas.


http://www.cq.cx/ladder.pl


----------



## ANTETUMORENA (Ene 3, 2011)

gracias,  estube investiganndo no encontre nada ,en  tengo que acostumbrarme en  c , saludos


----------

